# Cancel The Honeymoon



## Flanders (Oct 23, 2016)

Even if Hillary Clinton stays out of jail and somehow wins the general election, Tea Party conservatives can always fallback on increasing the hatred for a Democrat. Going in that direction is better than it is to blame themselves for being dumb enough to vote for a big government Republican. Rest assured, Hillary is disliked and distrusted now. That scorn will quickly become a bone-deep hatred for her and everything she stands for.

Hillary’s Inheritance​
*Stealing the election is the only way Hilary Clinton can become president; so why in hell should she get a honeymoon period that lasts longer than three seconds after she is sworn in? *




http://www.lucianne.com/images/lucianne/DailyPhoto/2016-10-22.jpg

*Irrespective of what President Hillary Clinton says, she guaranties more illegal aliens, more United Nations control, more unemployment, more betrayals, more foreign policy disasters, and a lot worse than the Chicago sewer rat did to the country: *

If Clinton wins, said former Republican Sen. Judd Gregg (N.H.), “for the first time in our history, we will have a president who more than half the people don’t trust and don’t like. That means that, rather than having the historic honeymoon period — being given the benefit of the doubt for a time — she won’t have that, unless she creates it.”​
October 23, 2016, 06:00 am
           Could President Hillary heal a divided nation?
           By Niall Stanage

Could a President Clinton heal a divided nation?​
*Clinton is talking about her democracy not our republic:*

​ 
*In addition to democracy misdirection Clinton said:*

“Now, make no mistake, by doing that, he is threatening our democracy. He is basically saying, hey, we've been around for 240 years, and we've always had peaceful transitions no matter who won and who lost. Look, if you lose an election, I've lost elections, you don't feel very good the next day. But we know in our country the difference between leadership and dictatorship, right? And the peaceful transition of power is one of the things that sets us apart."​
Clinton: Donald Trump Is "Threatening Our Democracy"
           Posted By Tim Hains
           On Date October 21, 2016

Clinton: Donald Trump Is "Threatening Our Democracy"​
*Clinton forgot to tell the faithful that Richard Nixon allowed peaceful transition because he refused to challenge JFK’s theft in 1960. Nixon did not want this country to look like a Banana Republic. It was Al Gore in 2000 who turned the country into a Banana Republic even though he lost the election fair and square.

NOTE: JFK stole it without benefit of early voting, illegal alien votes, rigged touch-screen voting machines switching votes, etc. Hillary has all of the tools of the trade JFK had in addition to improved burglary tools created after1960.

Bottom line: Every word out of Hillary’s filthy lying mouth is all the more reason not to give her a honeymoon.

Finally, I suspect that Trump needs a landslide to neutralize Clinton’s thievery —— constitutionally and in the media. Do not look for Hillary’s peaceful transition in a photo finish that gives Trump the nod. *


----------



## Flanders (Oct 25, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Every word out of Hillary’s filthy lying mouth is all the more reason not to give her a honeymoon.


*Dr. Boys’ definition of a liar is better than the one I learned as a child: God hates a liar.*

Dad impressed on me many times that “A man who will lie, will do anything.”

           Hillary Can Lie Thrice in a Sentence of Five Words!
           By Dr. Don Boys
           October 24, 2016

Hillary Can Lie Thrice in a Sentence of Five Words!​
*The title of the chapter written about the decline and fall of America’s government will read: Hillary Clinton Made Lying Systemic.*


----------



## Flanders (Nov 5, 2016)

Flanders said:


> JFK stole it without benefit of early voting, illegal alien votes, rigged touch-screen voting machines switching votes, etc. Hillary has all of the tools of the trade JFK had in addition to improved burglary tools created after1960.


*What will it take to make the first Tuesday after the first Monday in November the only day —— or way —— to vote in federal elections?*

Supreme Court May Take Up Arizona Ballot Collecting Law
   Saturday, 05 Nov 2016 12:11 PM

Supreme Court May Take Up Arizona Ballot Collecting Law​
*If a change is needed then change it to the first Saturday after the first Monday in November. Most Americans do not work on Saturday. If they cannot take the time to vote on a day off they do not care enough to vote anyway.

They can also open the polls from midnight to midnight on election day. That will give the drunks a chance to vote after the bars close.

NOTE: Sunday will not do because the religion freakazoids will be up in arms. Presumably, God is resting on Sunday; so he cannot be expected to get off his lazy ass and vote.*


----------



## Flanders (Nov 6, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Rest assured, Hillary is disliked and distrusted now. That scorn will quickly become a bone-deep hatred for her and everything she stands for.


*Don’t they wish:
*
'Fox News Sunday' Panel: Paths to 270; Will The Country Unite After Tuesday?

*After decades of Democrats turning Americans against each other, look for their media stooges trying to unite the country behind Hillary Clinton should she steal the election.*


----------



## Flanders (Nov 7, 2016)

Flanders said:


> What will it take to make the first Tuesday after the first Monday in November the only day —— or way —— to vote in federal elections?


*A lot —— is the answer my question. Long before voting weeks and months came along, VOTING EARLY ON ELECTION DAY was a stable in stealing elections:*

Stealing elections is not new to Democrats. “Vote early —— and often.” is a standard joke usually attributed to one of three Chicagoans, Bill Thompson, mayor 1915 - 1923 and again 1931 - 1935. Al Capone also gets credit in some quarters, as does Richard Daly, mayor 1955 - 1976. Daly is undeserving because I heard the line when I was a kid in the 1940s.​
http://www.usmessageboard.com/history/245873-wrong-guys.html​


----------



## Flanders (Nov 9, 2016)

*President-elect Trump had to say this:*

"To all Democrats, Republicans, Independents across this nation, I say it is time for us to come together as one united people," Trump said, . . .​
November 09, 2016, 02:59 am
           Trump strikes unifying tone in victory speech
           By Ben Kamisar

Trump strikes unifying tone in victory speech​
*Democrats uniting behind President Trump, or the country they hate, is a remote possibility. There is no possibility without a super majority in both Chambers of Congress. 

Note that Hillary Clinton is the head of the Democrat party with a lot of help from congressional leaders like Nutso Nancy and the swamp creature who takes over from Harry Reid.  *


Flanders said:


> Do not look for Hillary’s peaceful transition in a photo finish that gives Trump the nod.


----------



## Flanders (Nov 11, 2016)

Flanders said:


> What will it take to make the first Tuesday after the first Monday in November the only day —— or way —— to vote in federal elections?


*This article makes my case: ONLY COUNT THOSE VOTES CAST ON ELECTION DAY: *

Did Trump Actually Get 1.7 Million Fewer Votes Than Mitt Romney?
   JOHN MERLINE
   11/10/2016

Did Trump Actually Get 1.7 Million Fewer Votes Than Mitt Romney?​


----------

